# Just learned about craigslist - anyone use it to refinish and sell?



## Grandpaw (May 14, 2009)

I'll be dead before I quit working and building things!

My son told me about craigslist and I just got a chance to look through it, you can find everything from dresser drawers to prostitutes making it even more one stop shop than WalMart already is!

I was wondering if anyone here has used craigslist to buy damaged furniture or bland furniture then added value by fixing or adding detail?

I am thinking of buying some drawrs off there and using my carvewright to make little doodles on then sand and finish something but I don't want to it to waste my time like when I tried out EBAY.

All input is useful!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey GP
I feel Craigslist has the same kind of buyers e bay does ,bargain hunters.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I have found a fair amount of lumber on Craigslist and use it regularly for that purpose. But like Jim said, it seems to be mostly people looking for bargains or odds and ends. The difference between it and eBay is that it's local and free.


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

I use craigslist all the time, it's a big, big operation. people use it all over the world.
i buy things in the US and here it Costa Rica and have them shipped to me.
i read that last year the company did over 750m in business. 
Occie


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Buyer beware!!! I've used C.L. plenty of time and found and sold items. Us caution and common sense, if it sound to good and no pic's are added tread lightly my friend. But for the most part people are honest and fair with there goods. As far as recondition furniture I've have never used it for that purpose, but it would be a nice avenue to try to sell you're wares. The list of owner furniture for sale is large at least in my area and I would think it would be highly competitive. Good luck ..Blkcherry


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

The majority of people will be wasting your time. Saying they're interested and not getting back, or even agreeing to meet and then disappearing. I still use it all the time, but as a seller I'd follow these rules:

1. Until you have cash in hand (and only take cash), the item is still for sale.
2. If someone wants you to hold an item for them too bad. If it's there when they want to get it good for them, but otherwise the first person with cash gets it.
3. Don't get upset when people disappear on you. I ignore them and move-on. Apparently, rules of etiquette don't apply for Craigslist; so they don't feel the need to inform you they changed their mind or bought something else.
4. If at all possible, meet someplace other than your house. If they do come to your house don't let them past your garage or preferably driveway. You never know when someone's looking to steal something.

All that said, Craigslist can be a great way to unload items. As for selling items of real value, the bargain-hunter mentality will be working against you.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

If you are going to sell on craigslist or any other online venue you need to set yourself apart from the heard. There are many others trying to sell their wares online and you only have a few seconds to get them interested in your item. Take the time to write a detailed, well thought out description, add good quality photos and a link back to your website. What is the worst thing that could happen, you spent time creating a quality brochure for your item and you get your name out there so others have an opportunity to find you. Best case scenario you get a few customers from your efforts. The nice thing is that it is FREE!

Good Luck
Rob


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think we have Craiglist in the UK ! but I'm not sure. Alistair


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Craigslist is in the UK. It is also all over the world. check it out:

http://london.craigslist.co.uk/

Rob


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

prostitutes at Walmart? We dont have that here…...


----------



## Grandpaw (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the advicE! I think instead I may post an ad in the 'job offered' section saying I can do furniture restorations.


----------

